# Eliminating The Rating System



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Most agree that they don't like the current 5* rating system.

If Uber was to eliminate the driver rating system, are you OK with them eliminating the rider rating system along with it?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

If they do then we won't know we are getting Bertha who makes every driver wait while she gets her folds covered up, and her face on.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Well...... they are not asking so it's pointless.
The rating system was set up to terrorize us.
It's designed to keep us on our toes, driving "under the gun" at all times.
It works just like it was designed, therefore they will not change it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Well...... they are not asking so it's pointless.
> The rating system was set up to terrorize us.
> It's designed to keep us on our toes, driving "under the gun" at all times.
> It works just like it was designed, therefore they will not change it.


Electro is 110% right about this


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Electro is 110% right about this


Yeppers! What he said!


----------



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

It should be be a thumbs up, thumbs down rating for the driver, but still 5 star for the pax.


----------

